# GNOME Launch Box - QuickSilver for Linux



## ray|raven (Sep 25, 2007)

*QuickSilver for Linux.*

For GNOME:
*developer.imendio.com/files/developer/Glb-screenshot2.png

Launch Box is generally an application launcher. It's very influenced by Quicksilver for Mac OSX. Remember that this is only a first release so don't get your hopes up too much. Launch Box is written for the GNOME 2.10 platform and depends on GTK+ 2.6, evolution-data-server 1.2 and gnome-menus. These are currently hard dependencies but the plan is to split out the backends into different optional backends.

Currently supported modules are:
Application starting and launch
Evolution contacts lookup and mail to
Recent files lookup and open
Files in your desktop and open
Firefox bookmarks lookup and opening

From : *developer.imendio.com/projects/gnome-launch-box

For KDE:

*katapult.kde.org/files/screenshots/sm2.png

From :*katapult.kde.org/

Regards,
ray


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like an offline Google Desktop + Application launcher. Would like to see it improve, maybe with some new innovations


----------



## praka123 (Sep 25, 2007)

nice thx for the news!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah, i'll wait for a better version. but this is good news  kde always had katapult.

btw, it in the ubuntu repos. so ppl who'd wanna try out can type this to install:

```
sudo apt-get install gnome-launch-box
```
 after installation you may run it by pressing alt+f2 to bring the run dialog box and typing:

```
gnome-launch-box
```
 if you want it to startup everytime you logon then add the entry is system > prefs > sessions. in the startup programs page click "NEW" button. type anything in the 'Name' field and in the 'Command' field type: 
	
	



```
gnome-launch-box
```
 Press OK and then ensure that the 'Enabled' column for this is ticked.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 25, 2007)

Great news....


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 26, 2007)

@infra_red_dude
Have you installed GNOME Launch Box?
If yes,please share your experience with it.
How good is it compared to Katapult?

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah i'd installed it sometime back but don't use it much. its pretty fine but still needs to be worked on (the interface and speed) to match katapult. also i cudn't configure it to be in background like katapult. mebbe the option's there somewhere, i didn't haf time to look it up.


----------

